# Mehrere Bilder automatisch verkleinern



## Vatar (26. November 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte wieder ein paar Bilder auf meine HP hochladen, allerdings habe ich keine Lust die 60 Pics von Hand auf 1024x768 zu skalieren.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies automatisch machen zu lassen und die Bilder dann einfach in einem anderen Ordner abspeichern zu lassen? Sollte doch eingentlich nicht so schwierig sein.

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

Nein, sollte es wirklich nicht. Du hast Dir eigentlich schon selbst die Stichworte genannt,
zu denen man hier auch vernünftige Suchergebnisse erzielt, unter anderem schon in der
"Verwandte Themen auf tutorials.de"-Box.

Weitere Stichworte wären Stapelverarbeitung, Automatisierung, Batch.
Das letzte Mal erst vor 3 Tagen geklärt...

Gruß


----------



## Michael Aringer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

habe die englische Version von Photoshop und weiß daher nicht, wie die Menüpunkte in der deutschen Version heißen, es sollte aber doch recht ähnlich sein. Schau' mal unter

File > Scripts > Image Processor​
nach!

Servus, Michael


----------



## Lida (10. Januar 2007)

Also falls du es noch brauchst,... ich habe hier einen super Tipp für dich:

Mit dem Programm IrfanView funktioniert es echt perfekt. Du kannst mit diesem Programm z.B. mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig verkleinern/vergrößern, umbenennen, einen Rahmen hinzufügen, einen Text hinzufügen, und vieles mehr.

Einfach auf DATEI -> BATCH-KONVERTIERUNG/UMBENENNUNG und dann oben rechts die ganzen Bilder auswählen und ins linke Fenster ziehen.

Anschließend wählst du unten rechts aus, ob du die Bilder nur konvertieren, nur umbenennen oder beides machen willst und klickst danach auf die Schaltfläche SPEZIALOPTIONEN. Dort kannst du alles weitere auswählen. 

Wenn du damit fertig bist, klickst du auf OK und dann oben neben dem linken Fenster auf die Schaltfläche START. Zielverzeichnis nicht vergessen! 

Schon hast du deine fertigen Bilder und hast eine Menge Zeit gespart! Wenn du Probleme hast, melde dich!


----------



## HarryBoh (29. August 2008)

Der Tip mit Irfan View war gut ... nur werden bei .gif Bildern der transparente Hintergrund in hellgrüne Felder umgewandelt. Um die dann wieder alle Rückgängig zu machen, braucht man länger als jedes Bild einzeln zu vergrößern.
Kurzum ... hat jemand eine funktionierende Idee für mein Problem ?
Gruss
HarryBoh


----------



## ink (29. August 2008)

Was hast du denn für ein Problem?
Willst du Bilder automatisch verkleinern?

mfg


----------



## HarryBoh (29. August 2008)

Ich habe eine ganze Menge Bilder (cliparts) als .gif Dateien die ich doppelt so groß brauche. Das sind alles Küchenmöbel die dann Teilbereiche des Bildes transparent haben. Natürlich kann ich beim benutzen, die Bilder größer ziehen, dann stimmt aber der Maßstab nicht mehr genau. Ich habe nun nach der Anleitung oben (Irfan View) das ganze umgewandelt - ging prima - nur die Transparenz wird hellgrün. Habe ich event. eine falsche Einstellung irgend wo - oder geht das nicht mit dem Programm ?


----------

